# Cherry Grove or Springmaid



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Where should I stay mid-October? Hoping the fishing will still be good at that time. Planning to pier fish but how will the surf fishing be during that time?


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

cherry grove would be my choice.. fish are moving south this time of year.. spots and whiting and flounder.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

For the last 10 years or so, we've stayed in a beach house about 15 or so houses down from CG pier. We usually leave there mid October, but I must say it seems to be quite a dead pier while we were there. Although they've gotten a bit better, they have had a rep for being quite rude. It's part of that big Prince Resort now, and have been more pleasant since. Surf casting there is hit or miss. Usually good for blues. The time you're coming down is when the spot tend to pick up a great deal, and also some puppy drum start showing up.

I've never fished or been to Springmaid, but apparently it has a tiki bar and stripper poles! (just kidding).


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I forgot to add, if you do hit CG, and are really wanting some finger mullet, hit the bridge over the channel at 53rd street that leads to the boat ramp. I've had fantastic luck cast netting from there.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Eddy Gurge said:


> For the last 10 years or so, we've stayed in a beach house about 15 or so houses down from CG pier. We usually leave there mid October, but I must say it seems to be quite a dead pier while we were there. Although they've gotten a bit better, they have had a rep for being quite rude. It's part of that big Prince Resort now, and have been more pleasant since. Surf casting there is hit or miss. Usually good for blues. The time you're coming down is when the spot tend to pick up a great deal, and also some puppy drum start showing up.
> 
> I've never fished or been to Springmaid, but apparently it has a tiki bar and stripper poles! (just kidding).


Good one Eddie! You know everything on the internet is true! Keith


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

jcarpenter said:


> Where should I stay mid-October? Hoping the fishing will still be good at that time. Planning to pier fish but how will the surf fishing be during that time?


Hey J, alot of people have told me they fish CherryGrove because of the intercoastal inlet just N of the pier & then also come to Springmaid, at the very south of Myrtle beach. I am in no way saying anything else but what I told. I work on SM pier. The fish will(should) be in their southern migration at that time. Mid oct has been a good time to come on down. Like Slayer said they're going south & Cherrry grove is the most northern in SC. Keep checking the posts, this is a great forum, Keith


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the help! Have to come down for a wedding that weekend and have a place to stay for 3 nights. I wanted to go a day early for fishing and it looks like I can get a better deal at the Prince Resort for that 1 night. 

Eddy, when you say dead pier you mean not a lot of people or not a lot of fish?

Is shark fishing legal in North Myrtle from the surf?


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

As far as dead, actually kinda both. I would surf cast much of day, and watch the pier. Not a lot of activity, and very dead on weekdays.

Also, no shark fishing in Horry County March 1st to November 30th each year.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Eddy Gurge said:


> As far as dead, actually kinda both. I would surf cast much of day, and watch the pier. Not a lot of activity, and very dead on weekdays.
> 
> Also, no shark fishing in Horry County March 1st to November 30th each year.


I'm gonna have to check on your "timeline' on Shark fishing from a pier & beach. From what I remember it was only allowed in December or Jan. , just for atlantic sharp nose (small shark). I'll start a new thread if the regs changed, Thanks, Keith


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

"Drum fishing" works good


----------

